# Girl selling corn snake on facebook in Australia



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

I Told kortree its illegal to own a corn snake it's second time she done it on facebook


----------



## saintanger (Sep 29, 2012)

i saw someone selling one on gumtree yesterday. its becoming more common and even though its illegal they advertise it publicly.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 29, 2012)

Look at her reply she's a trashy idiot anyway. And no I wouldn't rather her kill it, I'd rather her have it confiscated and have someone competent kill it


----------



## saintanger (Sep 29, 2012)

she has removed it off facebook but she has advertised it on gumtree today. yesterday there was a different add for a normal coloured one on gumtree.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 29, 2012)

0418374759


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

I should have taken a photo of it I can't understand why she trying to get away with it :? she said her father got it for her then they realise its illegal to have corn snake


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 29, 2012)

Bigchewy said:


> I should have taken a photo of it I can't understand why she trying to get away with it :? she said her father got it for her then they realise its illegal to have corn snake



That's belivable a lot of people don't realize exotic reptiles are illegal since we can import other exotics like fish and it's not like the person selling it to them is going to tell them it's illegal far from it they would probably lie and tell them it's perfectly fine , I know I had a chat to the people at my local pet barn about why they only had books on exotic reps , there response was it was perfectly legal to keep exotics even after I told them it's not


----------



## Wally (Sep 29, 2012)

Someone now breeding the best morphs of geckos in oz (although I notice he's trying to sell said morphs for a great profit) was once a proud owner of corns!


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

Renai Louise Peatman said from facebook


BE WARNED NEVER BUY SNAKES OF KORTNEE GRACEE FROM WOLLONGONG AREA!! MY AUNTY RECENTLY PASSED AWAY SOLD HER A PERFECTLY GOOD SNAKE AND THEN KORTNEE GRACEE SOLD IT BACK TO HER FAMILY AND IT WAS SICK SO I TOOK IT TO MY VETS AS IM A VET NURSE MYSELF AND FOUND OUT IT HAS OPHIDIAN PARAYXOVIRUS!! WHICH KILLS 90% OF SNAKES AND SHE WONT OWN UP TO IT AND HER LICENSE IS A FAKE! AND KNWO HAS BLOCKED ME AND THE FAMILY SO PLEASE BE VERY CAREFULL!! AND KNOW SHE HAS BLOCKED US SO WE CANT RESOLVE THE PROBLEM
Like · · Follow post · 3 minutes ago near Sydney, New South Wales


----------



## saximus (Sep 29, 2012)

There has never been a confirmed case of OPMV in Australia. If this person was actually a vet nurse they would probably know this. They would probably also know how to spell it...


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know how but people these days are keeping exotics nearly as easily as natives. I guess all it takes is someone to have smuggled an exotic, then to sell it to an inexperienced noob. Who then sells it openly to another inexperienced noob. Exotics do get around these days, I have seen some funny wanted adds PetPages and Gumtree, openly saying "wanted ball python" or selling "ball python morphs" these adds are either a scam or illegal activity.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah i see to many adds going around wanting to buy or sell illegal reptiles. i sometimes do email them and let them know its illegal to keep in australia but i have never gotten a reply. i don't know how they get them in with how strict australia says it is with checking lugage and containers and boxes mailed in. but i guess they can't check every box.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 29, 2012)

I just did a search on gumtree of 'cornsnake' to see any ads about it, and I saw one selling a cornsnake in NSW and a person who wants a cornsnake...


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 29, 2012)

They are not smuggled in.They have been smuggled in many years ago and get bred here now in numbers.


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 29, 2012)

In much the same way as firearms , the powers that be only know where to find the licensed people .


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah they are bred i have a mate who doesn't know much about snakes, and one day went to get one from a breeder and he offered him a corn snake for $250


----------



## happynagini (Sep 29, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> They are not smuggled in.They have been smuggled in many years ago and get bred here now in numbers.



+1

Amazes me how ignorant snake handlers are to the fact that exotics are being very well bred in australia. My first snake (bredli) came from someone who also breeds balls and corns. I found this out months after i got my snake, he sold his shop, and all his reptiles and according to someone i know at my local national parks and wildlife, hes currently being investigated because of so many tip offs from disgruntled customers..


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 29, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> They are not smuggled in.They have been smuggled in many years ago and get bred here now in numbers.


In my last comment observe the "have smuggled" to see I already know this information


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 29, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> In my last comment observe the "have smuggled" to see I already know this information


:facepalm: Did I quote you? Was I replying to you? .


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just two days ago I was offered a corn for $120, it was one of the orange classic ones, the ventrals were very nice, and overall colouration was awesome. Almost fluorescent orange, and deep gorgeous blacks...but as I always do since...what...2003...turn down any offer. I just sent them a reply and said I wouldn't even take him for $60


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

Shame there lots of bad breeders don't want to know what the right thing to do because they want just for looks or just make a huge buck out of them but didn't happened? I guess it's all capitalism because they want something better but never happy what they have here ....it's never ending problem. 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/185523021534382/354747541278595/?notif_t=group_comment_reply






Renai Louise Peatman
BE WARNED NEVER BUY SNAKES OF KORTNEE GRACEE FROM WOLLONGONG AREA!! MY AUNTY RECENTLY PASSED AWAY SOLD HER A PERFECTLY GOOD SNAKE AND THEN KORTNEE GRACEE SOLD IT BACK TO HER FAMILY AND IT WAS SICK SO I TOOK IT TO MY VETS AS IM A VET NURSE MYSELF AND FOUND OUT IT HAS OPHIDIAN PARAYXOVIRUS!! WHICH KILLS 90% OF SNAKES AND SHE WONT OWN UP TO IT AND HER LICENSE IS A FAKE! AND KNWO HAS BLOCKED ME AND THE FAMILY SO PLEASE BE VERY CAREFULL!! AND KNOW SHE HAS BLOCKED US SO WE CANT RESOLVE THE PROBLEM
Unlike · · Unfollow post · 2 hours ago near Sydney, New South Wales
You and 3 others like this.


Kortnee Gracee Umm there is no proven case of OMPV in Australia. An I just had my snake checked at the vet his fine hope u really to b up for slander charges honey.
27 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee So if that snake is sick it just got it in the last month after I sold it too her thanks 
26 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton Then why u trying sell corn snake then u should contact wildlife service do the Right thing to do Contacts - Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit | NSW Environment & Heritage
12 minutes ago · Like


Kortnee Gracee I told u why my dad brought it and didn't no I told the park an there collecting it tomorrow smartass
10 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton U did this before about month ago trying to sell corn snake for a " friend" so don't try call names because u are talking about yrself full spot
4 minutes ago · Like


Kortnee Gracee Yea so ****ing what???
3 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee The corn snake is going where it's ment to so u can just shut ur mouth about tht
3 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton So full of lies then so does it make u a better person
2 minutes ago · Like


Ralph Newton No way because u are bringing it on so u should stop and use yr brain for once and let it go
A few seconds ago · Like


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

I just Facebook stalked her. First impression: facepalm.


----------



## silent36 (Sep 29, 2012)

[h=1]Wanted: Want baby corn snake[/h]

Watch
Share
Print
Report Ad












id="vip-ad-attr" style="width: 100%"
|- 
! style="width: auto; white-space: nowrap" ! Date Listed:
| style="width: 290px" | 24/09/2012
|- 
! style="width: auto; white-space: nowrap" ! Last Edited:
| style="width: 290px" | 24/09/2012
|- 
! style="width: auto; white-space: nowrap" ! Price:
| style="width: 290px" | Negotiable

|- 
! style="width: auto; white-space: nowrap" ! Address:
| style="width: 290px" | 4020 Queensland
|-
Baby to 12 months old corn snake have international license. Preferably white and pink but any color will do.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Now I can't help but read all the threats! And the spelling errors! Wow!


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah shevery defensive panicking big time


----------



## benjamind2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

1/ Shouldn't be keeping illegal specimens and 2/ if keeping them, get rid of them, surrender them to the wildlife department, that way you won't get into trouble, as I'm told the amnesty is pretty much perpetual...but if you get busted keeping them you'll most likely get a fine, with the threat of possibly doing time if caught again.

Why do people even bother? They are just idiots.

If one wants a small snake, why not a children's python, something which we should value more than a corn snake at any rate? Children's pythons live longer, are generally as easy to keep, and even come in a wide range of colours/shades/patterns. If you like brown/caramel colours they'd be ideal. Why do people need super-bright colourful snakes? What's wrong with a snake that has greyish or marbled or brownish tones? Are they that shallow that they need something with vivid colours to show off to their friends? I don't understand. My RHD womas are very colourful though, and I'd consider them even MORE colourful than most corn snakes...for what it's worth. I just love those golden hues. Beats the pants off most corn snakes any day of the week. And here's the funny part - they costs about the same...generally if someone is actively looking to buy a corn snake breeders will demand say $200-400 depending on the quality...ditto for an RHD woma...I paid an average of $300-400 each for my womas! And I hear they're going for less.

Children's pythons...they're going for $100 if you know where to look. Some breeders don't even bother breeding them as they're so common. Generally they fetch $150 for a really decent specimen. Or get an adult for $200, a well established feeder. What is this obsession with bright colours? I prefer the earthy tones of children's pythons to a corn snake, and in fact I had a look at a "Kisatchie" corn snake on an American website, and I just love those brown leathery tones. Maybe we could concentrate on producing children's pythons with those colours...now that I come to think of it, we already have! And...wheatbelt stimsons pythons are another snake that will beat the absolute pants off a Kisatchie corn snake when it comes to colours!!!

Some people...strange indeed.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

"My sisters a layer" hahaha awesome.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> I just Facebook stalked her. First impression: facepalm.




Sooo true. Says near Wollongong, I bet she's from Dapto


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 29, 2012)

I know that most of the exotics are not as good looking as our aussie snakes BUT when there are snakes like this who could resist. I know that everyone here probably has a soft spot for at least one exotic species.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Sooo true. Says near Wollongong, I bet she's from Dapto



Haha I hate the language she's using. Not an attractive quality. And suing is for Americans. Man up, princess. And I take it Dapto must be Toowoomba's Gatton?


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 29, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> I know that most of the exotics are not as good looking as our aussie snakes BUT when there are snakes like this who could resist. I know that everyone here probably has a soft spot for at least one exotic species.
> View attachment 266309



Sure do, I also have a soft spot for cocaine and fully automatic weapons. But since Australian law won't allow it I go without (except the weapons, I get plenty of them at work)...but I certainly don't advertise on Facebook


----------



## saintanger (Sep 29, 2012)

i know they also breed them here, but recently i heard of someones mate smuggling in green tree pythons. so its still happening.


----------



## FAY (Sep 29, 2012)

I block all the twits on FB....best way..


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

FAY said:


> I block all the twits on FB....best way..



Yeah I understand where u coming from ......but its just so wrong to lie just to save yr **** now she have a bad name just to do it to get away from it but its bounces back to u 
honest is the best solution to work around us to make us better people to do the right thing 
I have notice yr name Fay A... on facebook


----------



## FAY (Sep 29, 2012)

The thing is, you are never going to stop them, they think they are right and lets face it...authorities do nothing...all you do is get into arguments and I personally could not be bothered. But good on you for trying to put her right.


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 29, 2012)

FAY said:


> The thing is, you are never going to stop them, they think they are right and lets face it...authorities do nothing...all you do is get into arguments and I personally could not be bothered. But good on you for trying to put her right.



At least I tried


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Bigchewy said:


> At least I tried



You could try telling her to speak more like a lady too... Yuk.


----------



## Wally (Sep 29, 2012)

"i seen a post from a bloke askin where he could get corns and i seen ur comment just wondering if u had them"

A recent PM I received.

The interest in all things exotic will always be there.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 29, 2012)

Her grammar and spelling is disastrous...For example she said her sister is a *layer*:facepalm:


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> Her grammar and spelling is disastrous...For example she said her sister is a *layer*:facepalm:



Haha that's what I said a few comments up... So funny! I hope her sister is a qualified layer!


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Haha that's what I said a few comments up... So funny! I hope her sister is a qualified layer!



I don't understand if these people are educated or not, she called that guy a dumbass...What a hypocrite.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> I don't understand if these people are educated or not, she called that guy a dumbass...What a hypocrite.



Not sure if she is a troll, or for real... Hahaha


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 29, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Not sure if she is a troll, or for real... Hahaha


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> View attachment 266320



Hahaha yes!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 29, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Sooo true. Says near Wollongong, I bet she's from Dapto



Oh, thanks a lot!


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

serpenttongue said:


> Oh, thanks a lot!



Bahahaha now I'm waiting for someone from Gatton to pop up...


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 29, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Sure do, I also have a soft spot for cocaine and fully automatic weapons. But since Australian law won't allow it I go without (except the weapons, I get plenty of them at work)...but I certainly don't advertise on Facebook


where do you work to get fully automatic weapons , the army? or are you a large cattle farmer or something , just curious


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 29, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> where do you work to get fully automatic weapons , the army? or are you a large cattle farmer or something , just curious



Just uber bad, nah army. Plenty of fun to be had there, plus they pay me for it!


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 29, 2012)

thought it might be the army, as from what i know the primary producer licence only offers self loading guns still no fully automatics  although it is for good reasons , and good on you for joining up , ive thought about it myself but with the stuff going on in my life atm id be better off waiting a few years still , must be great to fire a fully automatic rifle


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 29, 2012)

People like that are part of the reason I won't touch facebook, now or ever. I'd rather communicate with a tin can on a string than be caught dead on facebook. The other reason (well, to be honest, kind of the same reason) is that most people are idiots through a modem, and facebook seems to give people the right to slather their idiocy all over the internet.
Also, grammar appears to have died a horrific death on the internet in general, and that saddens me.

The worst part about how prolific and public exotics have become is that most people don't even realise that they're illegal. The pet shop up the road from me had a new sign put up (a while ago now, it's not that new anymore) featuring a large picture of a ball python (I think, or some other common exotic). Apparently the owner didn't even know you can't keep them here. What kind of message does that send?


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 29, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> People like that are part of the reason I won't touch facebook, now or ever. I'd rather communicate with a tin can on a string than be caught dead on facebook. The other reason (well, to be honest, kind of the same reason) is that most people are idiots through a modem, and facebook seems to give people the right to slather their idiocy all over the internet.
> Also, grammar appears to have died a horrific death on the internet in general, and that saddens me.
> 
> The worst part about how prolific and public exotics have become is that most people don't even realise that they're illegal. The pet shop up the road from me had a new sign put up (a while ago now, it's not that new anymore) featuring a large picture of a ball python (I think, or some other common exotic). Apparently the owner didn't even know you can't keep them here. What kind of message does that send?



I find Facebook is better these days, it's really not that bad. You can set it up so that only you can contact people and add people without people adding you. You can also block a family members posts without them knowing, so they don't get offended. You can have complete control


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Sep 30, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> thought it might be the army, as from what i know the primary producer licence only offers self loading guns still no fully automatics  although it is for good reasons , and good on you for joining up , ive thought about it myself but with the stuff going on in my life atm id be better off waiting a few years still , must be great to fire a fully automatic rifle



Even after so many years, two deployments, several contacts the big guns still give me a wicked battle fat lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 30, 2012)

I need to investigate this control on facebook- I have just let it go and its a mess. I dont even know all the people that I see posts of.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 30, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> I need to investigate this control on facebook- I have just let it go and its a mess. I dont even know all the people that I see posts of.



If the privacy settings of friends and their friends are slack the I think you can see their posts, but if say, your mother in law posts annoying things about her poodle every day, you can lock her posts from showing up without her even knowing. That's the best part


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 30, 2012)

haha yeah that and I add people/groups after a few beers...

hmm thanks for that-I think Ill be changing it for a few people..


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 30, 2012)

Renai Louise Peatman
BE WARNED NEVER BUY SNAKES OF KORTNEE GRACEE FROM WOLLONGONG AREA!! MY AUNTY RECENTLY PASSED AWAY SOLD HER A PERFECTLY GOOD SNAKE AND THEN KORTNEE GRACEE SOLD IT BACK TO HER FAMILY AND IT WAS SICK SO I TOOK IT TO MY VETS AS IM A VET NURSE MYSELF AND FOUND OUT IT HAS OPHIDIAN PARAYXOVIRUS!! WHICH KILLS 90% OF SNAKES AND SHE WONT OWN UP TO IT AND HER LICENSE IS A FAKE! AND KNWO HAS BLOCKED ME AND THE FAMILY SO PLEASE BE VERY CAREFULL!! AND KNOW SHE HAS BLOCKED US SO WE CANT RESOLVE THE PROBLEM
Unlike · · Unfollow post · 9 hours ago near Sydney, New South Wales
You and 3 others like this.


Kortnee Gracee Umm there is no proven case of OMPV in Australia. An I just had my snake checked at the vet his fine hope u really to b up for slander charges honey.
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee So if that snake is sick it just got it in the last month after I sold it too her thanks 
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton Then why u trying sell corn snake then u should contact wildlife service do the Right thing to do Contacts - Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit | NSW Environment & Heritage
7 hours ago · Like · 1


Kortnee Gracee I told u why my dad brought it and didn't no I told the park an there collecting it tomorrow smartass
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton U did this before about month ago trying to sell corn snake for a " friend" so don't try call names because u are talking about yrself full spot
7 hours ago · Like


Kortnee Gracee Yea so ****ing what???
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee The corn snake is going where it's ment to so u can just shut ur mouth about tht
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton So full of lies then so does it make u a better person
7 hours ago · Like · 2


Ralph Newton No way because u are bringing it on so u should stop and use yr brain for once and let it go
7 hours ago · Like · 1


Kortnee Gracee Umm u don't make scenes mate. 
I would have deleted my account if I hadn't call them an the police about all this so got **** ur self u dumb mother ****er. This is all being copy for a Court case just so u no this is slander I done the right this mate.
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Thing*
7 hours ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton Good luck trying
6 hours ago · Like · 1


Kortnee Gracee Really my sister is a layer.
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Think she would know if there was a case for slander here.
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Guess what u dopy ****. My snakes are healty just got back from an actual vet. Would u like to see some proof u are about to b charged for slander against my name on the internet. ...See More
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman You amreally are blonde lmao yes there is cases of it it is very common idk what vets you are seeing
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee I'm not even blonde. Lol and if my snakes don't have it. That snake didn't get it from my house thank u very much. The post u have posted have been copied and I'm going to see u soon!
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman Yes Fay it is my snake has all the symptoms of that virus and if I have to put it down to prove it for the case course I will I'm 100% sure it has it
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Yea well I am sorry for u and I no why u would b angry but u just cost me money to get all my snakes checked out!! And they do not have nothing so I'm sorry but its not my fault! S...See More
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman Take me to court idk it has opmv will even put it down to prove you fool
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Yea I don't care what that snake has mate I can take the other one I got from here and it's fine. Try dealing with that u silly girl. Also. Just u saying my license is a face is enough to sue the **** out of u. Ha!
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman It is fake otheriwse u would of told us ur license lol silly girl you are
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Oh an also the nber that she game me is not her license number hahahahahaaha *** wanna keep goin
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Really honey I have moved an I couldn't n bothered looking for it for u! I gave sue my license nber ?? Ask her for it hahaha. Why can't u find my number ? She wouldn't have sold it...See More
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman The licence was her sons licence!. Not a fake. Sue is my aunty n she passed away 4wks ago. And the cage wasn't an old cage it had been properly cleaned and all new stuff put in it before you dropped the snake off..
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Yea she showed me where the other snake died in it u lier! And she had no right to do that to me sell it on someone's license! The bottom line is if my snakes don't have it. It didn't get it from mine! End of my replying u will hear from someone soon!
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman She had her sons permission you idiot!. It was his snake his licence in the first place!.
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee And also my ****ing nber should b on her sons book then!! Spastic ****. Where is my license number thy I'm selling it too if its not on her sons book again u have no leg to stand o...See More
6 hours ago via mobile · Like


Michael Mather so who had opmv and what vet did you take it too
5 hours ago · Like


Kortnee Gracee She's the vet apparently the other snake that was with it is fine I took it to my vet today! She is accusing me of buying infecting then selling her snake back to her family.
5 hours ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman Heathcote vets call them they will confirm this.
2 hours ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Lol. If the other snake it breed with if fine it's not my fault ur snakes sick.
about an hour ago via mobile · Like


Flinn Florinda Goncalves anyway corn snakes are illegal and can never have been on a licence. and if you called them they would of pick it up today and i have heard you have sold them in the past, so i bel...See More
about an hour ago · Like · 1


Flinn Florinda Goncalves p.s you cant sue someone for stating facts or for speaking the truth lol plus if you do have a licence you'd know exotics are illegal as wen you recieve your licence you get another paper with it that states it
51 minutes ago · Edited · Like


Kortnee Gracee My corn snake has been handed over to them! They sed they'd come today or tomorrow and they came that corn snake never seen her blonde Mac so I don't so. And I no for a fact that t...See More
46 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee I can sue her for false statements. With they are!! My snake did have have that and I don't have a license so there is a case of slander there.
46 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton The case is all about yr behaviour and illegal corn snake also yr licence so three points u lose even more then trying get to a case of slander of everyone against u so u lose just fix yr stuff ups and let it go move on
40 minutes ago · Like


Renai Louise Peatman You don't have a license if you did it wouldn't be seven numbers long like the one that is written down for you and you won't tell us the reall license number
40 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee I have fixed my stuff" up I want this removed or I'll got further with the charges.
39 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Ummm sue copied my license number from my license!!
38 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee What's rebecacs license number if u want mine again.
37 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman You haven't fixed anything and resuloved anything you want this gone we need to have your license number the real one and I will delete this but still make another status warning people to be careful of certain people
37 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman No she didn't we have checked it its wrong !!! We have sues license and what's written down for you is seven number which is totally wrong and the snake is mine she is looking after it atm as it needs to be quarrented to see if it survives or not
36 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Urs? How can it b urs? I sold it to sue. For her daughter. And it it's even on her license it's on her sons.
33 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee I fixed the problem that could get me into trouble. C. The corn snakes gone.... I told u I would look for my license and get it too u I have just moved into a new house my stuff i...See More
31 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Renai Louise Peatman Yes but its going on mine now. As I was going to breed but I can't now its sick so she is looking after it until we know what's gunna happen as I have a few snakes here and ophidia...See More
31 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Ralph Newton Make both ways work right now kortnee or its going to be a long one for both of u for a little thing in to big thing
30 minutes ago · Like · 1


Kortnee Gracee Add me so I can inbox u please
29 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee All I care about the health of these animals to b honest.
28 minutes ago via mobile · Like


Kortnee Gracee Renai please except my request
27 minutes ago via mobile · Like





look like these women have sort each other out that's what happen when they have communication break down so its ended whatever they needed


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 30, 2012)

Who won I couldn't follow the foul langauge and horrible spelling/grammar.


----------



## Bigchewy (Sep 30, 2012)

Really nobody won this game renia will have to wait for her snake to survive and final she got kortnees lic to prove she have bought off her that's why this post have been taken off and all the lying kortnee have made have been shown to others in nsw so I hope it's will help others to avoid it people like her and its good to say what wrong thing to get it before they actually buy the corn snake or other ball pythons really it's a getting away game sometimes it's work both ways sometime it don't


----------



## Squirtle (Sep 30, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> That's belivable a lot of people don't realize exotic reptiles are illegal since we can import other exotics like fish and it's not like the person selling it to them is going to tell them it's illegal far from it they would probably lie and tell them it's perfectly fine , I know I had a chat to the people at my local pet barn about why they only had books on exotic reps , there response was it was perfectly legal to keep exotics even after I told them it's not



theres fish that are illegal also, many exotic fish are illegal.


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2012)

I was following and commented on this but then I decided to delete my comments and block them.
As I do not know either of these people, I was concerned that this one was saying the snake had OPMV. 
There is no test in Aus to confirm this disease. Also o/s that animal has to be dead before they can confirm.
But this girl reckons she works at a vets ......and she knows...
This is from John at ARP, just to confirm what I said.

John Mostyn..OPMV testing in australia is inconclusive.....send stuff away for opmv that doesnt have the virus you will get a positive

I personally don't think it is right accusing someone's animals of having OPMV, no matter who the person is when no test is conclusive. JMO


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 30, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> theres fish that are illegal also, many exotic fish are illegal.


Like- piranha, pike, gar, northern snakehead, tiger fish, wolf fish and many others


----------



## Colubrid (Sep 30, 2012)

Squirtle said:


> theres fish that are illegal also, many exotic fish are illegal.



90% are illegal to import, not illegal to keep.

Everything from electric yellows to L333 are illegal to import but not to keep.

The only exotics which are illegal to keep are those listed on the noxious list for your state.


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 30, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Bahahaha now I'm waiting for someone from Gatton to pop up...



Thats funny..imagine someone from Gatton knowing how to read.


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Sooo true. Says near Wollongong, I bet she's from Dapto



There is horrible and nice in EVERY town, village,city and suburb.


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 30, 2012)

FAY said:


> There is horrible and nice in EVERY town, village,city and suburb.


Not SYDNEY we are ALL nice up here well mostly


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> Not SYDNEY we are ALL nice up here well mostly


hehe

This information has been updated.

From Shane Simpson
Live testing is available for BOTH Sunshine virus AND Ferlavirus (formerly known as OPMV) in Australia but is currently on hold until February 2013 due to the lab being closed.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 30, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Thats funny..imagine someone from Gatton knowing how to read.



Bahahaha I have nothing! Toooo good!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there such a thing as an international license? Going back to the ad from Gumtree that someone posted wanting Corns. If there was such a thing, wouldn't Zoo's and wildlife parks have them? They wouldn't advertise on Gumtree either.


----------



## FAY (Oct 3, 2012)

I think zoos would swap from zoo to zoo...


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm glad nun of dem peeps r in my facebook frend list :lol:

these girls should sort it out the traditional bogan way - hair pulling and jelly wrestling winner take all

Is a "layer" a bogan lawyer?


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 3, 2012)

No, she's a bricky


----------



## 43nickw (Oct 3, 2012)

FAY said:


> I think zoos would swap from zoo to zoo...



yes they swap natives and exotics seen it first hand


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 5, 2012)

funny this conversation is up and running (again). Just tonight i had someone tell me how stupid it was that the only snake that can eat cane toads, the cornsnake, is endangered in australia and no one is doing anything to help get its numbers back up so it can eat the cane toads.....


LOL!!


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly, where do these people get their information from?

Should have told her that was stupid. Obviously, they don't eat cane toads, they eat corn, that's why they're called corn snakes, duh! Lol.


----------



## miss_mosher (Oct 6, 2012)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> funny this conversation is up and running (again). Just tonight i had someone tell me how stupid it was that the only snake that can eat cane toads, the cornsnake, is endangered in australia and no one is doing anything to help get its numbers back up so it can eat the cane toads.....
> 
> 
> LOL!!



You said it was up and running again? But I can't see it and I need some bogan entertainment? I joke, I just like keeping my brain active by cracking the codes (the terrible grammar).


----------



## Harvez (Oct 8, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Sure do, I also have a soft spot for cocaine and fully automatic weapons. But since Australian law won't allow it I go without (except the weapons, I get plenty of them at work)...but I certainly don't advertise on Facebook



I had a good chuckle


----------

